# I drank some megs tire shine



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

i couldnt help it, i had to it just smelled sooooooooooooooooooooooo good, only a tiny tiny bit to taste it. it was rank. still glad i did it!


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

:lol: Has Bailes hacked your account?


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

I think you qualify for the 'Dick of the Day' award.  :thumb: 

If it had been nicer, would you have had another slurp?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

FFS, that's nothing: I ate some peanut butter the other day, gave me the boke!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Darwin Award candidate?

seriously - that is VERY stupid :wall:

plenty of detailing products would cause you serious issues if you did that....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

It was rank but you're still glad you did it?

That's quite worrying.... :lol:


----------



## timprice (Aug 24, 2007)

just whatever you do, don't drink IPA!


----------



## gtidriver (Apr 10, 2008)

zym0l hd cleanse looks like chocolate, smells like chocolate, doesnt taste like chocolate.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

ade33 said:


> I think you qualify for the 'Dick of the Day' award.  :thumb:
> 
> If it had been nicer, would you have had another slurp?


would have polished it!! haha


----------



## 11068 (Dec 28, 2007)

Don't try this at home kids, do as I say not as I do. Any more cleche's?


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

beany_bot said:


> would have polished it!! haha


Then, wait a little while and pee on your tyres, job done!

Disclaimer: (Errrr, don't do this at home kids)


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

timprice said:


> just whatever you do, don't drink IPA!


Greene King IPA is very nice i found


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Dont be a retard? Thats pretty stupid really. Saying that I did once take a bite out of a bath soap that smelt like strawberries... inquisitive temperament i guess


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

beany_bot said:


> i couldnt help it, i had to it just smelled sooooooooooooooooooooooo good, only a tiny tiny bit to taste it. it was rank. still glad i did it!


`Holy shiney ****`


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

That should keep the condoms clean :thumb:


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

GeeJay said:


> :lol: Has Bailes hacked your account?


My exact same first thoughts :lol:


----------



## elloelloello (Nov 1, 2008)

its probably best if you never ever smell zym*l cleaner wax. it smells awesome.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

elloelloello said:


> its probably best if you never ever smell zym*l cleaner wax. it smells awesome.


....or Swissvax Onyx...mmmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2008)

didnt jeremery clarkson eat some edible car wax on top gear a couple of years back :thumb:


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

swiftjon said:


> didnt jeremery clarkson eat some edible car wax on top gear a couple of years back :thumb:


think it was some crazy expensive car wax but i think it was 100% beeswax, which is ok to eat (wont taste great) but i dont understand how it was so expensive if it was 100% beeswax. Maybe the best bees? hahha. mind you it was top gear so who knows what to belive. and also cant imagine 100% beeswax is a very good car wax.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

It was ***** Royale he was using - could tell from the blue and white wax in the glass container. Also it's mainly white carnauba (sp?) not bees wax.

Meg's Endurance Gel sure does smell good. Just don't try Meg's Wheel Brightener! :devil: :lol:


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

slightly off topic but my mate taste's his dogs biscuits says he wouldnt give his dog anythin he wouldnt eat


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

If I wax to drink a tire dressing, it would be Swissvax Pneu. Smells so good, but is too expensive for a milk shake.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

...i think i'd rather feed my dog Rich Teas!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

now i know what wheel acid smells like, i know how it feels in the eyes and i know how it stings in your cuts does anybody know how bad it really tastes????



(just kidding dont try it!)


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

beany_bot said:


> i couldnt help it, i had to it just smelled sooooooooooooooooooooooo good, only a tiny tiny bit to taste it. it was rank. still glad i did it!


Oh well, least when you crap it'll be all shiny. Watch out for sling though.


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

gtidriver said:


> zym0l hd cleanse looks like chocolate, smells like chocolate, doesnt taste like chocolate.


pmsl that says ' i couldnt help myself but learned something valuable that day in true Homer Simpson like fashion'


----------

